# Message received after subscribing to a post.



## bpopovitz (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello everyone, has anyone seen this message?  I just started getting it today after I subscribed to a post.  I also dont seem to have the option to resend my verification email in my profile page that it refers to.  The funny thing was it that if i recall I received an email yesterday.  I'm at work now so I cannot verify that  maybe it was from last week.


----------



## bpopovitz (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 13, 2010)

I believe that is correct they want the account verified to make sure the email account matches before they send you emails about you subscriptions.


----------



## bpopovitz (Aug 13, 2010)

Piney, thanks.  Until I changed all my subscriptions to site only I was receivng emails.  Also I have no option on my profile page to have the verification resent, at least not that I can see.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 13, 2010)

Try it again if you would and let us know if it works now


----------



## bpopovitz (Aug 13, 2010)

Just subscribed to two posts, one with imeddiate email if there is a reply and one I chose "site only" and received the same message both times. I am able to subscribe to the post with no issues and it show in my current subscription.  I'll monitor my email and let you know if and when i receive any updates.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 13, 2010)

Let us know. It could just take a few minutes for the changes made on the back side to take effect.


----------



## bpopovitz (Aug 14, 2010)

Subscribed to the "Giada" thread, received the pop up informational message about email verification.  I did receive an email today when the Giada thread was updated 9/14 @ 9:28 AM EDT.


----------



## bpopovitz (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay whatever happened my subscribe button worked today with no issues.


----------

